# argan oil for hair



## alumeze (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey I have heard some good things about this.. anyone use it or know of a great  brand that I can try? thanks in advace


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 22, 2010)

josee maran


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 22, 2010)

Moroccan oil


----------



## ruthless (Sep 22, 2010)

There is a thread ongoing on argan/Moroccan oil I will summarize

Moroccan oil = Agran oil + Silicone

Jose Maran = Pure argan oil. 

I don't like putting silicone in my hair. (usually reads as Dimethicone in ingredients) I wasn't really aware that most "Argan oil" products are just overpriced serums with some argan oil in them.

I bought a small vial of Jose Maran from Sephora, it's 100% pure Argan oil and I'm very happy with it. 

If you don't mind using silicone products in your hair you could go with Moroccan oil, but at 35 or so a bottle it's fairly overpriced. Another poster suggested just buying a less expensive silicone serum and adding argan oil to it.


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 22, 2010)

wow thanks for the info. i didnt know all of that...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't really either-I just assumed the stuff I was using was mostly Argan oil. Moroccan oil is a nice serum though.

 The Jose Maran is quite good no scent just a few drops on the ends of my hair.  Ever since I've started to regularly switch shampoos I have been having good hair days, this makes the ends not so dry when I use heat tools.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been using & LOVE the Jose Maran oil.

It only takes a very little bit. Its great for the hair, face & I LOVE rubbing it into my nails & cuticles.


----------



## alumeze (Nov 23, 2010)

I did buy the josee Maran  and my hair is looking alot better


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 7, 2014)

alumeze said:


> Hey I have heard some good things about this.. anyone use it or know of a great brand that I can try? thanks in advace


  Yes, I use Argan Oil see http://www.pro-naturals.com/pro-naturals-moroccan-argan-oil.html but as part of my Pro Naturals Hair Repair regime.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladies I am about to order more Pro Naturals and they have added this to their website http://www.pro-naturals.com/news/how-tos.html which I thought might answer questions etc.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 12, 2015)

alumeze said:


> Hey I have heard some good things about this.. anyone use it or know of a great brand that I can try? thanks in advace


Stick to 100% pure argan oil, there's a reason they call it liquid gold! I stay away from Moroccan Oil brand and others that just mix the argan oil with other ingredients to cut their costs and charge you more. I highly recommend EVAO (extra virgin argan oil) from ISA Professional; it's 100% pure oil, USDA organic, fair trade and not tested on animals (what more can you ask for? lol). I use this stuff religiously, it leaves my hair super soft and shiny and tames frizz after I flat iron my hair. I even use it as a face moisturizer before going to bed and my skin has never looked so good! If you're feeling extra luxurious, I suggest you use it on recently shaved legs  Let me know if you end up loving it too!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

I Love it, and most of all its parfum


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

I did but it is no results that much.. so i am using YLG India Products .


----------



## juraseka (Sep 13, 2017)

I am about to start using a shampoo/conditioner with Argan oil built in.......will it be less effective?


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

i didn t hear about it i think i will give a try next month


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

BeBeautyAshley said:


> Stick to 100% pure argan oil, there's a reason they call it liquid gold! I stay away from Moroccan Oil brand and others that just mix the argan oil with other ingredients to cut their costs and charge you more. I highly recommend EVAO (extra virgin argan oil) from ISA Professional; it's 100% pure oil, USDA organic, fair trade and not tested on animals (what more can you ask for? lol). I use this stuff religiously, it leaves my hair super soft and shiny and tames frizz after I flat iron my hair. I even use it as a face moisturizer before going to bed and my skin has never looked so good! If you're feeling extra luxurious, I suggest you use it on recently shaved legs  Let me know if you end up loving it too!


 Yes argan oil is one of the best product that nourishes the hair


----------

